# Bath.....



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

My rats HATE solid water but they stink!!! *holds nose/looks away*

Should I make them take a bath and what soap/shampoo should I use?

Please a-asap.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I use baby shampoo, but I've read you can also use puppy/kitten shampoo.

My rats hate the water too, they climb all over me to get out, but I just take the pain knowing that sometimes they need to get cleaned.

Just make sure not to get any water on their face, eyes, or ears.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

My rats also hate water. Odin will claw me to death during baths but he has bad skin due to a fat gene or something like that. My vet said lots of big rats have bad crusty skin D: Poor Odin. Yeah so because of those crusties I have to bathe him. I've also tried giving him Omega-3 oils to help.


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

An easier way for a touch up is to wipe the rat down with baby wipes.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah but sometimes they NEED a bath D: And if you saw Odin's skin flakes you would agree.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I use a medicated dog shampoo when baby wipes just aren't enough.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I use baby shampoo or kitten shampoo. My guys love their baths though because I have started them out early with it. Iriquois dives into the wtaer as soon as I am even close to the tub. I bathe them twice a month sometimes more.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Lucky you.....

I'll try the baby wipe and I hope to raty heaven that will work. 

For now anyway.....


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well I gave Una her first bath and she hates me now.... *sniff*


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

u can get speical rodent wipes i had them for daisy they are amazing, i cant rember the name of them but will keep my eye out for them!


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I need to give my rats a bath very badly too, but have been putting it off....


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Nicodemus hates baths, he'll either jump onto my arm to crawl out, or go to the other end of the tub where i can't reach him. :lol: 

I haven't yet given Starr a bath though, I probably should start her out getting used to them early..

I don't usualy use any type of shampoos, just get him nice and soaked, I'm afraid he'll ingest it or something and get sick.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Some healh-food store soap is good, too. I like to use a very plain soap that doesn't have any weird additives.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I used baby shampoo.

She's starting to get over the bath...


----------



## tehkayla (May 7, 2007)

every rat I've had HATES baths. I use a shampoo I found at the petstore called "pet sensations small animal shampoo" they make her smell really nice  they come in "cucumber melon" and "Raspberry" o.o
they both make my rat smell so good X3


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah I have that shampoo! I have the Raspberry one


----------



## tehkayla (May 7, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> Yeah I have that shampoo! I have the Raspberry one


I have both of them lol X3


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*I must be pretty lucky because my Nazy just sits in the sink and takes his bath. Wanna know whats wierd? he even BOOGLES!!! I'll take a vedio some time. I don't think he knows he's a rat lol. I gave all the babies baths as well to get them use to it so maybe they wont hate it as much. It went well . I use a Bunny shampoo that I also use for my bunny . Or else baby shampoo if I don't have my bunny shampoo. *


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I..... I think... I tramatized Una..... *sniff* She just wont play with me the way she used to..... *Wahhaaaahaaaaaaa!!!!!* LOL 

*Sniff*


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sooo uummmm....... any ideas on how to get her to like me again....?? :?

I've tried all I can think of treats,making her be with me ect.ect. .....Any and I mean ANY idea is welcomed!


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

If you just bathed her...give her some time. She probably feel moderately violated and needs time to groom, dry off, and get back to sorts before she's back to her old self.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Hee hee, Sky... I'm sure she'll forgive you. Their psyches aren't _that_ fragile.

On a strange note, my grumpy, nippy, curmudgeonly boy likes getting a bath. He seems to think it's a massage.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

IceLore said:


> If you just bathed her...give her some time. She probably feel moderately violated and needs time to groom, dry off, and get back to sorts before she's back to her old self.


The actual bath happend over 2 weeks ago......


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm more worried becuase she was very wild when I first got her and she only trusts/likes me and know.....


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Are you certain it's not something else that's upset her?

Even my skittish boy got over his 'trauma' in a day or so... in fact once he was dry he hardly cared anymore.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nothings different......Oh scratch thet I had to give them different food but she had diet changes before and nothing was like this...... 

OH and another thing! she's been sleeping IN her food-dish with the food still in it.....8O :?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe she really likes the food and doesn't want anyone to take it? :?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

....no.... I can push her out whith no resestance... maybe ...... I don't know...

*Sigh*


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

One of our rats used to sleep in the food bowl when she was a baby. I think it was just a cozy place for her to be.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Very big/long sigh*

Una is still young... maybe 5 months.... 

She is starting to be more interested in coming out with me.  but it's still really limited...


----------

